# Decreased appetite??



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci will be 22 weeks on Friday and she seems to have a real decrease in appetite over the last few weeks. It started *before* I switched to Fromm's, so I know that's not the culprit.

Some days she just won't eat anything except some cheese or chicken jerky given as treats! :frusty: I've tried EVERYTHING, giving her lil' Cesar's, scrambled eggs w/ cheese, etc. She even flipped her nose up at that.

Is this some phase?

She seems to be acting fine, playful, attentive, etc.? She will eat her chicken Jerky, but that's about it. Could she get full from one piece of chicken jerky?
She weighs about 6 lbs. but may have lost weight? Especially since she's not eating much 

Thanks,
Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sometimes Kodi will not eat for a day, or eat very little. Even my chow hound, Shelby, sometimes only eats one meal a day. Maybe Gucci is just cutting down on her own. It could be the hotter weather, also. If everything else is normal, I wouldn't worry. Just keep an eye on her. You know what to do, Mommy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know if it is a stage,but Quincy did this too,though I don't remember exactly how old he was at the time.He acted like he didn't want to eat at all.At the time he was eating Flint River Ranch.I mixed in some Purina Beneful and he did eat.We never really "catered" to him about eating.I want him to not be a fussy guy.......(don't know if that's possible)but I'm trying it.Now if he doesn't want to eat,he don't have to......eventually he will.:hungry:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're noticing something fairly normal. All three of my girls were very lightweight and sometimes skipped a whole day in eating, but thickened up as they matured.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ditto with Ollie - Austin is a little piggy - also notice that as the weather gets warmer they are both eating much less....is it warm where you are???


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I know Kara lives in Va as well as me, it was 97 degrees yesterday!! UGH!
Both of mine do the same thing. Its enough to freak me out at times.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's a really good observation about the heat and decreased appetites.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, I have heard that they go through a finickiness as part of adolescence. I know that now that Jasper is 1.5 years he is eating more consitantly--- but now the chow hound Cash (7 months) is turning his nose up at kibble. I do think it is partly a phase and partly these smart little dogs testing to see how long they have to go before you throw them a chicken filet (in my case Rabbit Filet) 

Jasper would go so long he would vomit bile from hunger and still wouldn't eat the kibble. It got so that I would give him a rabbit filet or two in the morning because that was all he would eat and that stopped the hunger vomiting. 

Hmmm ....can they breed out finickiness when they breed the Havana Silk Dogs?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Now - if only my appetite decreased with the heat!!!!op2: 

:frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine, they are smarter than we are


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> Hmmm ....can they breed out finickiness when they breed the Havana Silk Dogs?


LOL!!!!!

Thanks everyone. I'm probably over-reacting and too eager to make sure she eats something so I am sort of "catering" to her and giving her the chicken treats more because she's not eating any *real* food! Shame on me. lol

My husband thinks its the heat too, it is dreadfully HOT and HUMID here today. SO much so, I can't even get her out the door to go potty! lol, she just stands at the open door looking at me like "You've GOT to be kidding" haha.

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree it could be the heat or it could be a phase - just not that hungry right now .. I would just keep an eye on her hydration and make sure she is drinking well and you might want to give her some chicken or vegetable broth every now& again if she will drink it ..
Asta had periods when he would slow down in his eating but if it goes on for a long time and you notice a signifigant weight loss and change in activity level I would consult your vet ..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I am sort of "catering" to her.Kara


Speaking of catering & the heat. Tripp also HATES the heat. I have to literally pick him up & bring him outside so he will go to the bathroom. Dreamer hates to get wet, so i have to pick her up then place her on the grass. Then when she is done, she gives me this look then i have to pick her back up & put her on the sidewalk. WHEW! At least Tripp will walk back by himself!! lol.
But you know, its those things that i love and make me smile every time!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

"Eat Anything Smarty" is also off her feed. She still eats her treats, anything she finds in the yard, but is leaving her dog food. I think it is the heat, we are not spending as much time playing in the yard.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is not eating either today for some off reason.??????? breakfast and lunch so far have been declined! Odd????? Maybe they are trying to tell us something?? hahah


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Kara, Ryan, I have been encountering this for the past 2 weeks where Oreo will eat with absolutely no delight and will eat very little. I thought maybe he was getting tired of his old kibble and then I switched to Fromm's. Well, his enthusiasm is non-existent  Now that you all mention it, I do believe the heat has something to do with it. In the summer months, I don't really feel like eating, so maybe the same goes for the pups.

The recipe for the pupsicles sounds good and can be a way to get them to even have a little something.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I just read the popsicle recipe  I will pick up the stuff for it tomorrow.

Once again, I tried feeding her FAVORITE Little Cesar's Filet Mignon and she wants NOTHING to do with it! *sigh*

It is more than coincidental that so many of our Hav's are losing their appetite in this heat!! I'd say we are on to something 

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Great minds all think alike


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, I am sure it has a lot to do with the heat, and maybe she has a little upset stomach. I am sure she will start once she feels a little better. You also have had a lot going on between the graduations and dog bites, that she just might be a little unsettled. She will start soon I am sure.
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie,

You're right!

Its been a rough few days around my house! I'm sure......I KNOW.....she has *sensed* that.

In fact, I didn't mention this on the dog-bite thread, but Gucci was SOOOO incredibly sweet and attentive to my stepson, from the moment we got home from the emergency room. She started giving him lots of kisses and *tried* to lay on his chest, but I wouldn't let her (didn't want her trying to lick/touch the stitches)

But its pretty amazing how in tune they are! I just don't know why I waited so long to get a puppy! She has enriched my life in so many ways 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is amazing isnt it!! I never had dogs before, and I cannot believe I waited so long in my life to get them. I am sure that Gucci is so sensative to your stepsons situation that she is just more interested in his wellbeing than in her food. (how did you make out with animal control/Bd of Health?)
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Still No word from the authorities, and also no word from the neighbors regarding them removing the dog from the neighborhood. 

I'll call this afternoon, though.

They are amazing lil' dogs, aren't they?

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww. Gucci is a little nurterer!!! how sweet that she wanted to take care of your son. good luck with the evil dog in the neighborhood or as the saying goes "there are no bad dogs just bad owners"


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, Missy that saying definately comes to mind. 

I'm starting to get angry that they are keeping him. I understand not wanting to put your dog down, but finding a home with little to NO exposure to children would suffice.

Some people leave me so miffed........**scratches head**

Oh, and I think the "nurturing" aspect of the female Havs is AWESOME! Females are born nurturers, right? Well.....most of us are. tee hee

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I told the story about the 3 Rotties that attacked a man and his pit bull. Update...one Rottie is pregnant, so she is going home. The other two have been ordered to be destroyed. The owner has 30 days to appeal.

I think this is wrong. True, these dogs attacked, but the owner should be the one punished. The dogs should be sent to a rural farm to live out their lives, not killed because their owner was neglectful. I can't believe this guy said he showed these dogs. 

Glad to hear your stepson is doing OK and that Gucci is such a sweetheart.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Michele,

And she is a sweetheart  I feel so lucky to have her, whether she's a silk or a plain ole' Hav! lol

The story of the Rottweilers: YIKES. I do know it would crush me if someone ordered me to put Gucci down. I would be beyond devasted, so I understand. Capital punishment for dogs and humans is so controversial....but there are other ways to handle the situation. An isolated farm would be perfect for this animal. We are all worried about "who's next". These owners are so irresponsible the dog continues to get out of the invisible fence in the front yard and they STILL let him out there.

I'm getting resentful.......and this will probably effect our friendship. I can't speak for my husband, but quite frankly, I feel like they don't care much.

Kara


----------

